# Definitive Technology speakers



## Kochiravi (Sep 29, 2011)

Recommend a centre speaker. The others are mythos one(front) power monitor900(surround)mythos gem(surround back)promonitor1000(front high)Supercube Reference(sub)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Mythos 3 would be the CC I would go with. The Mythos 7 retails for $150 less, but I would get the biggest Center Channel possible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto with Jack:T.


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

What's your budget? For the price, I've been very impressed with the CLR1000/2000. However, since you have Mythos fronts, I'd follow the recommendation to keep it matching.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

On a side note - still Definitive, I am interested in hearing the New Studio series
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...e-technology-studiomonitor-sm45-sm55-sm65-pre
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...itor-sm45-sm55-sm65-pre/image_view_fullscreen

The new grill look
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...55-sm65-pre/SM2Pair.jpg/image_view_fullscreen


----------

